# Travelux Trailers



## ricky76ca (Jan 25, 2008)

I recently bought a 1971- 23' travelux trailer to by surprise I found a bag full of specifications anyone looking for some pic's on spec's email me. Anyone with any tip's on restoring a travelux trailer plz email me . THANKS


----------



## RogerH (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Travelux Trailers

Congratulations on your new 1971 Travelux. I would definetly like any pics and info you have to offer.
 My father Bob Holliday was the initiator behind the Canadian built streamlined trailer. I am putting together as much
info on them that I can get. I still have the original model that he built prior to them going into production in the 1966/67
era. I'm still very early in my research and there is very little info out there on them. I am trying to track serial numbers, where they are currently and what component options various models had to offer. Your model was probably
made in the Newmarket Ontario location,  They had four manufacturing locations over the years, five if I count
the initial location in Aurora Ontario but I don't think the company actually built a streamlined out of there. Dad did leave the company in the early seventies to go into business on his own, this in trailer repairs, of couse specializing
in the Travelux. He was there go to guy from then to the end (about 1977/78) when he bought at auction the remaining
frames, end sections etc,etc. There was also another bidder who got quite a bit of stock. Unfortunately dad passed away
suddenly in 1979 and we auctioned what remained in 1980. Thanks in advance for any info that you can provide. Also
if you have any questions please post. I am finding information from other forums also. I quess my ultimate goal is to
keep them rolling.
Roger H.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 8, 2008)

Re: Travelux Trailers



Roger, welcome to the forum!

You might want to leave Ricky a private message to alert him to your post. That might trigger an email to him to tell him that someone left him a message.

In case you don't know how ... click on his name to get to his profile page. To the lower right is a link to open the private message editor.


----------



## traveluxeast (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Travelux Trailers

Hey RogerH. Here is some more info for your file on Travelux trailers.

I have a 21' Travelux Serial # 21047912106, built  at 401 Dissette Street, in Bradford, Ontario. I am presuming that 1979 was the year for construction (clever analysis of serial #). The trailer, however, is white, which appears to be quite unusual. It has a dinette in the front and a couch/bed at the rear. Bath is opposite the door. It is in excellent shape, and it pulls wonderfully. Two axels are so much better than one. If you would like a photo or two, please let me know. Also, if you have any info on my trailer, I would be pleased to know more.


----------



## wildedu (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Roger I don't know if you are still monitoring this forum but I would like to know where to find the serial # for a 72 travelux trailer then I can give you this one.

John


----------



## Rooster (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello there



			
				wildedu;80606 said:
			
		

> Hi Roger I don't know if you are still monitoring this forum but I would like to know where to find the serial # for a 72 travelux trailer then I can give you this one.
> 
> John



I have a Travelux trailer 1972 29 and it was set in Florida in 73 it was never moved until 3 days ago all interior is there.. It's a Jim stone in the rough! Now I was wondering if you ever got ahold of Rodger I would like to find someone that would like to restore this and I think Rodger would know someone that would love this trailer. I would like to here back from you, if you would like to call me my phone number 941-730-4019


----------

